# Which soil



## mario (15 Dec 2021)

New Horizon All Plant Compost | Soil & Compost | Westland Garden Health
					

New Horizon All Plant Compost gives every plant triple the goodness, helping them to thrive. Naturally peat free and organic.




					www.gardenhealth.com
				



Would you use this under coarse sand? Or better a more classic John Innes? I am planning a 5 weeks DSM.
Thank you


----------



## dw1305 (15 Dec 2021)

Hi all,
@mario I should have said "welcome back" after a long time away. 


mario said:


> Would you use this under coarse sand?


You would need to use it very sparingly, because it has a large <"green-waste component".


mario said:


> Or better a more classic John Innes? I am planning a 5 weeks DSM.


That should be fine with a DSM period.  Have you seen @Tim Harrison's article <"The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide">?

cheers Darrel


----------



## mario (15 Dec 2021)

Thank you Darrell,
It has been a long time indeed.
When you say use sparingly does it mean less than the 3 cm it's recommended in the guide you referring to?
Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (15 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


mario said:


> When you say use sparingly does it mean less than the 3 cm it's recommended in the guide you referring to?


Personally I wouldn't use it at all, but if you was going to use it? I would go for a thinner layer.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mario (15 Dec 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Personally I wouldn't use it at all, but if you was going to use it? I would go for a thinner layer.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Ok, thank you. Last question then, John Innes No1 or topsoil?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Dec 2021)

Hi all,


mario said:


> Last question then, John Innes No1 or topsoil?


Not a lot of difference would be my thought. I might go for "top soil", although my guess would be that both would largely be sourced from the <"soil riddled from potatoes"> (or sugar beet) during processing.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (15 Dec 2021)

If you have access to Westland products why not just get the aquatic compost that Tim uses as shown in his tutorial.


----------



## mario (16 Dec 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> If you have access to Westland products why not just get the aquatic compost that Tim uses as shown in his tutorial.


Good idea, thank you, but I don't think it's on sale at my local b&q. I think I am going for topsoil and just fertilise a bit more the water column.


----------

